# Formula 1 2016



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

If the Australian GP was any indication then this is gonna be a good season! I predict a Mercedes Ferrari battle right to the end, a teammate vs teammate battle at Toro Rosso and zero podiums for Manor


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

i misread your name as neptime 

but i believe rosberg will win it over hamilton


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy for Grosjean and his points place. He's a really good driver, and Haas are spoiled to have him. 

I wish Kimi's car would have some consistency :'(


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

nepnep247 said:


> i misread your name as neptime
> 
> but i believe rosberg will win it over hamilton


damn your neps


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

nepnep247 said:


> i misread your name as neptime
> 
> but i believe rosberg will win it over hamilton


Nope, No nep.. I hope you're right. I'd like to see Rosberg do better than Hamilton this year. But not win the championship because I'm a Ferrari guy 



vanilla90 said:


> Happy for Grosjean and his points place. He's a really good driver, and Haas are spoiled to have him.
> 
> I wish Kimi's car would have some consistency :'(


It's not too often you see a brand new team do that well in their first race.

I'd love to see Raikkonen win a race this year but he's always having mechanical problems or he's causing carnage out on the track lol.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

vanilla90 said:


> Happy for Grosjean and his points place. He's a really good driver, and Haas are spoiled to have him.
> 
> I wish Kimi's car would have some consistency :'(


Kimi fan eh?

I wish Kimi would get his act together. The guy has embarrassed himself the last 2 years, OK not always his fault but he is a lot better than what he has shown. Younger F1 fans won't remember his glory days at McLaren when he had some stunning drives.

First race of this year was better for Kimi, shame the strategy was pants and the engine failed again.

I reckon Mercedes still have a pretty huge performance advantage though. I can't see Ferrari winning many races. If Vettel wins >3 races and Kimi wins 1 I think that would about the max they can achieve.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Race number two in the books! 

It was a bitter sweet race with the Iceman coming in second and Vettel not even getting a lap in. I am a little happy that Rosberg got the win over Hamilton. Even tho I'm a Ferrari guy I'd still be happy for Rosberg if he wins the championship.

I'd also like to point out that Manor and Haas are the real deal.. I'd say Renault is too but they're not a brand new team.


----------



## Luke4468 (Apr 5, 2016)

I miss the old Kimi. That race at Suzuka where he passed Fisichella on the last lap is still the best race I've ever seen.

Ferrari are going to have to rely on Mercedes terrible starts to have many chances to win this year. They already blew one chance in Australia.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Luke4468 said:


> I miss the old Kimi. That race at Suzuka where he passed Fisichella on the last lap is still the best race I've ever seen.
> 
> Ferrari are going to have to rely on Mercedes terrible starts to have many chances to win this year. They already blew one chance in Australia.


It was a decent race last weekend. Kimi drove well and did some great overtakes on Ricciardo and the Williams cars. Shame about the start and Vettel's engine going pop.

You are right though, Ferrari will have to rely on luck to win many races this year. It was the same last year really; the wins Ferrari got were mainly from Mercedes errors, well apart from Singapore where Ferrari were genuinely quicker.


----------



## Samurai1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice race in China. So much action, different strategies, I wish all races were like this.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

It's going to be an interesting race in Spain! Both Red Bulls out qualified the Ferrari's pretty easily. My podium picks are Rosberg, Hamilton and Verstappen.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I was right, it definitely was an interesting race! Thanks to Rosberg and Hamilton knocking each other out of the race lol, the door was left wide open for Ferrari. Too bad Red Bull had better cars this race and they stole the win. 

I think there's going to be some in fighting at Red Bull now.. Two number one drivers. Speaking of that, I wonder which driver won't be coming back to Mercedes for next season? Rumor has it Rosberg will be back and Hamilton will be headed somewhere else.. But that's just rumor.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Things are getting more interesting. Red Bull out of nowhere have become a legit contender (and get the next big name in Formula 1) and Ferrari get an engine upgrade and are pretty much on par with Mercedes... Almost. We'll see how Round 8 goes.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Baku was rather a bland race, probably the most boring one this season so far. @naptime : But Ferrari is always messing up with strategies and combined with poor luck, same for Ricciardo at Red Bull.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

British GP : They managed to make a race under wet conditions boring. Thanks safety car start (or NOT!)
And those radio regulations are... ridiculous. Costs Rosberg his 2nd place finish.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a Sainz fan, seems like he often makes mistakes and Peter Windsor takes note of that. I think it's going to be a while before (if it even happens) we see Sainz in a car where he can compete and measure himself to the known top dogs.

He's trouncing Kvyyat and in many eyes stuck even with Verstappen though.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe too early, but what would be your predictions on the drivers' line-up for the 2017 season?

My predictions:

Mercedes (despite of clashes this year, both will remain)
Nico Rosberg
Lewis Hamilton 

Ferrari 
Sebastian Vettel
Kimi Raikkonen 

Red Bull TAG-Heuer 
Daniel Ricciardo
Max Verstappen

Williams-Mercedes 
Valtteri Bottas
Jenson Button (Expect Massa to retire)

McLaren-Honda 
Fernando Alonso 
Stoffel Vandoorne

Force India-Mercedes 
Sergio Perez 
Nico Hülkenberg

Toro Rosso-Ferrari 
Carlos Sainz Jr (expected to be promoted to RB in 2018)
Pierre Gasly (Kvyat to be booted out)

Renault 
Kevin Magnussen 
Esteban Ocon

Haas F1
Romain Grosjean
Santino Ferrucci

Manor
Pascal Wehrlein (Would like to see him on a Force India car, but both seats seem locked)
Sergey Sirotkin or any Paid driver


Sauber --> expected to be bought at the end of 2016, changes its name and will be Honda-powered
Felipe Nasr (?)
Nobuharu Matusita


Other :
Red Bull expected to win more races in 2017, will claim world championship win.
Mercedes AMG will change its line-up in 2018 because of clashes that costs title win. Hamilton will leave the team.
Raikkonen expected to be out at the end of 2017 season for underwhelming performance.
Honda to retire as motorist by the end of the season of 2017, as McLaren stays in the middle of the pack.
At least one team will retire for 'economic reasons'.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

The rumors I've heard say Rosberg is in and Hamilton is out. I can't see them both with Mercedes next year. I also think Perez will find a new home such as Ferrari. That would mean Kimi goes to one of the bottom dwellers like Manor or Sauber


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Acquisition of Sauber Team happened
http://www.espn.co.uk/f1/story/_/id/17111758/sauber-confirms-sale-swiss-investors
Longbow Finance SA is related to Tetra Laval, so Ericsson's seat, having Tetra Pak as one of his backers, is unlikely to be threaten for the next season.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Both Mercedes seats are secured, the contract of the two drivers will expire in 2018.
Most boring race of the season so far, which clashes with the last years' venue.
Stupid radio regulations, let them say what they want, especially when safety is in question. Just voted Jenson Button as Driver of the Day for that reason.

Also those enforced track limits rule and Mercs sandbagging...Apart of Verstappen/Raikkonen duel, should have better slept. 2 hours wasted.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Darn it.. I haven't been on SAS in so long I haven't been updating my thread lol.

I'd just like to say Spa was awesome as usual but I missed the Italian GP.. Maybe I'll watch the replay tonight online.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Wonder if the Scuderia Ferrari will win a GP this season...Looks unlikely.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Zozulya said:


> Wonder if the Scuderia Ferrari will win a GP this season...Looks unlikely.


Probably not. This hasn't been a good season for them.. But I think Red Bull could get another win.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

https://streamable.com/yqsq
Magnussen's car on fire. Outcome would be different if the halo was installed. Solve a problem, creating others...

Grosjean still unhappy with the car... He really needs to stop whining, and meanwhile Gutiérrez is performing better than him on Qualy.

As for the race, I expect no surprises with both Mercs on the front, with a Ferrari on the podium, a McLaren at 9/10th position and the first point for Sauber (hopefully). 
Maybe extremely hot temperatures in Malaysia could create a surprising result.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

have you gone to watch a race?

girlfriend said it was really noisy, smelly and fun! can't remember where she went.. France?

I'm anti-TV excuse for having a peek from behind curtains
I like being in big crowds cos liking same thing. Music for me

ticket price would have a bearing on it, especially travel to country

money guides our lives predominantly. sad/happy effecting every aspect of life


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally I was wrong in every aspect and that's good, it was a entertaining race.

Both Red Bulls on front, Vettel retired on first corner, two McLaren on points and still no points for Sauber :serious:

Awesome win for RIC, with a nice fight against VES at the end:clap, very bad luck for HAM:crying:.

Haas drivers have all the reasons to complain...it looks like their cars are made out of cardboxes, it becomes a safety hazard 



twitchy666 said:


> have you gone to watch a race?
> 
> girlfriend said it was really noisy, smelly and fun! can't remember where she went.. France?
> 
> ...


Would love to do so, but it's beyond my means right now :crying:
Really? Not Belgium ? If it's France, it would be back before 2008, as the last F1GP took place there. Maybe it could be on another series?..Or not 0


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I won't deny that I had a smile on my face when Hamilton's engine blew up 

It's nice to see other teams win for a change... And it will be nice to see Rosberg win a championship!


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

naptime said:


> I won't deny that I had a smile on my face when Hamilton's engine blew up
> 
> It's nice to see other teams win for a change... And it will be nice to see Rosberg win a championship!


Anyone but Hamilton as far as I'm concerned. No doubt he is a hugely fast and talented driver but he is not as good as he thinks he is and he is hyped up so much it is hard to even watch British media coverage of the sport now.

I mean there are probably 7 or 8 drivers on the grid who could consistently win races in that car. Hamilton's sense of entitlement is far too much for me... and his publicly trying to claim the team are rigging the championship against him was just pathetic.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Zozulya said:


> Grosjean still unhappy with the car...* He really needs to stop whining*, and meanwhile Gutiérrez is performing better than him on Qualy.


SO true. This guy was at Lotus when it was capable of regular podiums and even the odd race win but he had his arse handed to him by Raikkonen who has since been beaten comfortably by Alonso and Vettel in 2014/15 (although to be fair he now looks better than Vettel this year, strange world), yet the way Grosjean acts is if he is gods gift to racing and the team are cheating him out of victories or something.

I find it quite amusing that he has obviously moved to Haas in an attempt to eventually get a Ferrari drive yet he isn't smart enough to realise that the number 1 rule of being a Ferrari driver is that you are NEVER allowed to publicly slag off the team. Even Alonso got slapped down for doing that.

Grosjean has zero hope of winning anything and in my view he is seriously over rated. He is way too mentally precious.... can you imagine him in a head to head battle with the likes of Hamilton or Vettel over a season? He would be mentally crushed and start crashing all over the place again.

Ferrari actions of re-hiring Raikkonen for 2017 just shows that they they do not even rate Grosjean highly enough to be a no.2 driver alongside Vettel.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

The Japanese GP is in the books! 

Hamilton was more concerned with snapchatting and posting pics to Instagram rather than getting away with a good start lol. He's being a good teammate and handing the championship to Rosberg. And I thought for sure one of the Ferrari's would get third instead of Hamilton but it seems to me their race strategies this year have sometimes cost them positions at a number of races.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

naptime said:


> it seems to me their race strategies this year have sometimes cost them positions at a number of races.


I wonder sometimes if the word "undercut" is not in their dictionary...

Ocon dominated Wehrlein this week end, except in FP2. As he raced for the first time in Suzuka, it's an encouraging result.
Horrible performance for both McLarens... Did they want to send a strong message to Honda ?
Hülk could move to Renault for the 2017 season.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Been basically a fairweather F1 fan for most of my adult life... watch when it's convenient. Now that there's finally a talented Dutch driver I will be paying closer attention. Max is going to dominate this sport for years.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

PGVan said:


> Been basically a fairweather F1 fan for most of my adult life... watch when it's convenient. Now that there's finally a talented Dutch driver I will be paying closer attention. Max is going to dominate this sport for years.


I like Max but I'm not totally convinced he will dominate F1. I mean Ricciardo looks faster than him much of the time, if Red bull make a winning car next year my money would be on Daniel to take the title.

Having said that if Max can get himself in the right team at the right time he definitely has the talent and consistency to win.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

UKguy said:


> I like Max but I'm not totally convinced he will dominate F1. I mean Ricciardo looks faster than him much of the time, if Red bull make a winning car next year my money would be on Daniel to take the title.
> 
> Having said that if Max can get himself in the right team at the right time he definitely has the talent and consistency to win.


He's only 19. If he gets on the podium in Austin, he's legally not allowed to sip that champagne! Time is on his side, but like a lot of young people, he might still need to learn to have patience if the next year or two if he hits some low points like everyone does at some point. He will be a top driver for a good team, whether it's Red Bull or not, as long as he can keep his focus when things don't go his way.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Speaking of young drivers, Lance Stroll have been officialized to join Williams for the next season, thanks to both talent and his father's wealth, who bought half of the team...


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Max Verstappen elected as Driver of the day again? Despite his mistake on lap 27, behind his teammate most of the time and retiring his car ? They should drop it on the next season, it can be 'raided' easily. Then Haryanto should be DotD in Australia, right?

Liked Alonso's overtakes at the end. It was never clean because of wide run off areas and made contact with Massa, but it was quite spectacular.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I don't really have a problem with Max's 5 second penalty today, but he did the exact same thing Hamilton did on the first lap and even Rosberg cut across the grass a bit to keep 2nd from Max at the same time. Where were the penalties for the Mercedes drivers, moreso for Hamilton?

I also really hope Vettel gets his podium spot taken away and given to Ricciardo. Everyone, especially Vettel, whined and cried about Max defending while breaking. They made a rule a couple weeks ago saying that's now illegal.... and Vettel does it today to stop Ricciardo from passing him. Vettel also needs a fine for swearing at the race director on the radio and saying he was going to punch Max. He has no control over his temper.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

F1 officials just issued a 10-second penalty to Vettel, bumping him down to 5th. Good decision, now where are the Mercedes penalties?


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not a Mercedes fan but neither Hamilton or Rosberg deserved penalties. The pace car came out so Hamilton's advantage was gone and Rosberg was bumped by Verstappen so you can make the argument he had no choice but to cut across the grass.

Max is a good driver but he's not making any friends out there. He's very aggressive when defending, almost to the point of being dangerous at times. I wouldn't be surprised if he does get punched in the face at some point by Vettel... or Kimi.... or (insert name here).


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

It's debatable whether or not Hamilton and Rosberg gained advantages crossing the grass. The VCS being out there doesn't factor in if the advantage Hamilton gained was keeping the lead. Regardless of what happened with Rosberg and Verstappen on the same corner, even Rosberg could argue he would have been in the lead when the VCS came out had Hamilton not cut across. So why the penalty for Verstappen? 

To be fair to Max, he's not there to make friends. He's there to win. Vettel is a notorious whiner. I can't remember which race, but it was early in the season. Vettel and Kvyat were on the podium and Vettel was whining in the room about Kvyat's aggressiveness on the first corner of the race. All Kvyat said to Vettel was, "I was racing". F1 does seem a bit soft when every last little bit of contact is scrutinized the way it is. I don't particularly have a problem with how Vettel defended against Ricciardo, just like Verstappen defending against Hamilton at Suzuka that prompted the new rule against moving while braking. It's racing. But since the new rule is there now, Vettel is a bloody hypocrite for doing what he and other drivers criticized Verstappen for. Even Ricciardo said as much. 

Verstappen has been aggressive at times, but I don't think he's a danger. He's also only 19 and ridiculously talented. Everyone matures with age. I just hope he doesn't develop a sense of entitlement like Vettel has. I haven't read any details about Vettel's penalty, but I wouldn't be surprised if he got 10 seconds rather than 5 because he was such a d!ck on the radio towards the race director.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

^ Totally agree. Nothing but frustation comes out from Vettel. I'm sure if Alonso was still in Scuderia Ferrari, he would have one a couple of races.

https://my.mixtape.moe/sjcuih.mp4


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't find Vettel to be a whiner.. or any driver. I see it as simply voicing their opinion. Maybe it's because I grew up watching Nascar for years before I ever watched my first F1 race. Heck, in nascar you're expected to talk trash about other drivers.. or better yet, start a fight in pit lane! To me the way Vettel acted is just part of racing.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

naptime said:


> I don't find Vettel to be a whiner.. or any driver. I see it as simply voicing their opinion. Maybe it's because I grew up watching Nascar for years before I ever watched my first F1 race. Heck, in nascar you're expected to talk trash about other drivers.. or better yet, start a fight in pit lane! To me the way Vettel acted is just part of racing.


Ferrari's team boss had to tell him to calm down on the radio. It's one thing to get emotional at times, but nobody whines like Vettel does. He was telling the race director to f*** off while finishing the race, before he even knew they were investigating Verstappen. The latest is that F1 might fine Vettel or even suspend him for Brasil (though that's very unlikely and I would say harsh too). Ricciardo basically said he's worse now than ever because he's not winning, so it's not just a Vettel vs Verstappen issue. At the race in Suzuka, Vettel was blubbering about cars getting the blue flag not moving over as quick as he would like... every time he came up to one.

If trash talking other drivers and even fights are expected in NASCAR, that's pretty sad. (I've seen highlites of that trash and it definitely keeps me from tuning into a NASCAR race.) F1 wouldn't tolerate that being a part of racing. Part of why I like to watch F1 is because it's actual racing, rather than turning left for a few hours, but that's a whole other debate.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

I've always quite liked Vettel but his whining and messages over the radio were out of order. I think Ferrari had some part to play because they wound him up by incorrectly telling him that Max _had_ to give the place to him when in actual fact no official ruling had been made.

If you read the Red Bull radio transcript (which I now can't find a link too) you will see that Red Bull originally told Max to move aside but moments later told him to hold his position while the stewards investigated. Ferrari only seem to have listened to the first part of the message and passed it on to Vettel like it was an official ruling.

As for the official Driver Of The Day award - it is a joke really. It is an online poll that anyone can vote in potentially numerous times. It is nothing more than a popularity contest which is why certain drivers win it week after week almost regardless of their performance on track.

I'm looking foward to the Brazilian GP next weekend and I hope Rosberg can wrap up the championship. I'm sick of Hamilton's entitled whining and his lack of class by implying his team were trying to rig his car against him. Lets face it there are probably 10 drivers on the grid who could have won the championship in that car over the last 3 seasons. He should just be bloody grateful for what Mercedes have given him. Also a bit of respect for Rosberg wouldn't go amiss as he has improved his level this year without a doubt but Hamilton refuses to acknowledge it.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

UKguy said:


> As for the official Driver Of The Day award - it is a joke really.


Indeed, this is a web poll, there is always a way to rig it.
If ROS takes HAM out on the first corner and making both DNFs at this Brazil GP, I'd hope there would be some karma firing back against ROS at Abu Dhabi (a power unit failure after 75% of race distance ?).
But no, it would be still better to see them fighting until the end of that boring season. Hopefully, regulation changes can scramble teams hierarchy a bit next year.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

UKguy said:


> As for the official Driver Of The Day award - it is a joke really. It is an online poll that anyone can vote in potentially numerous times. It is nothing more than a popularity contest which is why certain drivers win it week after week almost regardless of their performance on track.


While I don't disagree, Max sure deserved it today. Too bad he got put on intermediates otherwise he might have won the race. What a charge back to the podium though!


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

At least, a strat failure has brought some tremendous overtakes. VES was absolutely brilliant. Was worth the wait.
Funny to see VET complaining again, as he did the same move to ALO five laps earlier.
And the cold war between the Merc drivers continue, until the last race...


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the final race tomorrow and I hope Nico Rosberg can win it. Hamilton has been constantly sniping at Rosberg and his team these last few races and I think it really shows a lack of class. 

On a side note Raikkonen out qualified Vettel again, 11-10 for the season now. Pretty impressive for a driver that many experts claimed was 'past it' and should retire. Vettel will finish the year with slightly more points but not really enough to justify his huge salary and #1 status within the team.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I want to hear the one-sided conversation that will happen between the Mercedes bosses and Lewis Hamilton. What a selfish little punk!


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

PGVan said:


> I want to hear the one-sided conversation that will happen between the Mercedes bosses and Lewis Hamilton. What a selfish little punk!


They should just fire him. He is faster than Rosberg but nowhere near as good as he thinks he is... simply not worth the drama he causes. His behaviour over the last few races has been disgusting when he should just be grateful that Mercedes gave him an all conquering car these last 3 years. He won 2/3 of the championships and should act with a bit of class.

Fingers crossed the top teams are much more evenly matched next year.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

UKguy said:


> They should just fire him. He is faster than Rosberg but nowhere near as good as he thinks he is... simply not worth the drama he causes. His behaviour over the last few races has been disgusting when he should just be grateful that Mercedes gave him an all conquering car these last 3 years. He won 2/3 of the championships and should act with a bit of class.
> 
> Fingers crossed the top teams are much more evenly matched next year.


The latest from Hamilton is him saying that his car failures this year is the only reason Rosberg won the title.... and then conveniently, "but he did a fantastic job, so congratulations to him."

I'm guessing Hamilton isn't invited to any of his teammate's upcoming parties.... and I'm also guessing the s***head probably wouldn't go in any case. Karma gets douchebags like Hamilton. It started today with him trying to sandbag his teammate only to have both Vettel and Verstappen unable to pass Rosberg.

For the record, I didn't have an issue with Hamilton's late strategy. Him winning with Rosberg in 4th would have won him the title and that's fair play.... but once he said on the radio that he knew he wasn't winning the title and didn't care about this race, that told us all that costing Rosberg the title was as important to him as winning it for himself. That's where I lost all respect for Hamilton.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Lol HAM nearly quits after the first lap incident at Barcelona. And on the previous years, ROS was the unlucky one.
Well next season I expect even more failures and 'dirty' moves for and from HAM, so he will leave Merc at the end of 2017.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

You guys just don't understand competition if you think Hamilton did anything wrong.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> You guys just don't understand competition if you think Hamilton did anything wrong.


When it was actually competition, I agree. However, when he told his team boss on the radio that he knew he was losing the world championship, so he didn't care about the race, that right there ended the competition and he showed us all how sh!tty of a teammate he is. He's a selfish punk.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

With today's news that Rosberg is retiring on top, I think the real question everyone is afraid to ask, is who the f*** wants to be Lewis Hamilton's teammate next year? Good luck to Toto Wolff, he's going to need it. I'm sure almost anyone would want to drive for Mercedes, but unless it's a young driver willing to be Hamilton's b*tch, not every experienced driver will handle Hamilton as calm-headed as Rosberg did.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

The Mercedes' second seat dilemma will likely end with the least exciting option
Massa about to return to Williams, after being a world champion for 30 secs, a retirement for 1 month? And they couldn't recruit another driver?
Bottas becomes the nr.2 for Merc, and Hamilton will stomp him in the 2017 championship rankings.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

PGVan said:


> who the f*** wants to be Lewis Hamilton's teammate next year?


Basically everyone who wants to win.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I love Hamilton. Seen him win twice. He won the Grand Prix here in Texas 2015 and won last year too in Texas.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

asdf said:


> Basically everyone who wants to win.


Bottas is going to Mercedes to help Hamilton win, and likely a higher paycheque too. Bottas might get his chance to win somewhere down the road, but now that Rosberg has retired, Hamilton is the clear #1 driver at Mercedes and there will be no controversy when they use Bottas to help Hamilton win. If there is anything other than such a plan, Hamilton will start dragging his lip again.


----------

